# Betta Fish Science Fair Project Idea HELP!



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi!,
I need to find a science fair project and wanted to know if you guys had any good ideas for some! I want to do something with Bettas! Please!!

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm.. best thing I can think of is have two bettas.. and feed them each something different. Like one betta has blood worms and the other has pellets or what ever you decide to use.. Take a picture of them before starting the project (healthy of course) and then decide who you believe will be more vivid in color.. 

Then try the project out and so on. But that's just something I did when I had to do a science fair project since it was simple easy and I got to show off my bettas XD

Someone else might have a better idea than me though.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Keeping a fish in a heated, filtered, 3ish gallon tank vs one of those "betta cubes." Compare their behavior, especially, and colours.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

^^+1!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+2!!
What a fantastic opportunity to educate people about proper betta care!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Keeping a fish in a heated, filtered, 3ish gallon tank vs one of those "betta cubes." Compare their behavior, especially, and colours.


Great idea! Also a good way to educate the public on proper betta care.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I would take down a common myth. One myth you can take down is the myth of not needing heaters. Perhaps compare two betta fish in an identical environment, one with a heater and the other with none. Of course, you'd need two identical betta fish as well and a temperature indoors that would require a heater....


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Place a cup with pellet and a cup with bloodworms/tubifex and note the first or last to flip the cup full of treats.

That is just for a day ok? then remove the fishes and clean their tanks again!

Another would be place a betta in a covered tank and the other in an open/lighted one and see who is more vivid in color and size.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's kinda strange, but I've always thought it would be neat to teach betta to run an underwater maze. I actually tried this with another fish a few years ago, but it failed horribly. A non schooling fish like betta would be perfect for this experiment. It would work towards disproving the "fish have a 3 sec memory" myth.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

These are great ideas. The only problem
Is that you need to repeat your test multiple times with many bettas. You'd have to test with 10 + bettas.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

For true scientific validity, you'd need more like 30 trials. But this is just a science fair. Two or three fish would be sufficient.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh ok... When I did my science fair we needed to do a bunch of trials -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a great opportunity!
"Mom/Dad... I need 30 betta fish.. but it's for school!"


----------

